# نحو فهم أعمق لطبيعة الإنسان



## Dr Fakhry (18 يناير 2010)

*شخصية الإنسان*​
*نحو فهم أعمق لطبيعة الإنسان*
*في هذا الفصل سوف ندرس معاً من هو الإنسان؟ ماهو التصميم الأصيل الذي أراد الله أن يخلقنا عليه؟ وسوف ندرس هذا الموضوع في ضوء معرفتنا بمن هو الله الذي سبق ودرسناه في كتاب شخصية الله. وهذا عين ما تكلم عنه المصلح الشهير جون كلفن في كتابه أسس الديانة المسيحية حيث أكد كلفن: "أنه لايمكننا أن نفكر جدياً في أنفسنا دون أن نفكر كذلك في صانعنا وخالقنا الذي لم يهملنا بل هو مستمر في رعايتنا والعناية بنا ومنحنا إمكانيات لايمكن أن تكون من صنع أنفسنا". *
*وحتى نستطيع أن نفهم ونعي من هو الانسان، سوف ندرس معاً الموضوعات التالية: *
*أولاً: الإنسان في تكوينه *

*ثانياً: الإنسان وهدف خلقه *
*ثالثاً: الإنسان والخطية (السقوط) *
*ولنبدأ معاً بالفصل الأول*
*أولاً : الإنسان في تكوينه *

*«**وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا» (تك 1: 26). *
*الإنسان على صو**ر**ة الله في كونه:*
*1- نفساً حية **(شخصية لها طبيعة روحية) *
*الإنسان شخص مثل الله في كونه شخص**اً** له صفات أدبية، ولأنه شخص فله أيضاً فكر ومشاعر وإرادة، لذا يستطيع أن تكون له علاقة شخصية روحية**لأن له الطبيعة الروحية. *
*وهنا الفرق كبير بين الله والإنسان. الله روح له شخصية(فكر ومشاعر وإرادة)، أما الإنسان فهو شخص له طبيعة روحية.*
*لم يختار الله أن يخلقنا على صورته مصادفة أو مجرد تكريماً لنا، ورغم ذلك يعتبر هذا أفضل تكريم للإنسان، ولكن هناك سبب أخر وهو كوننا على صورة الله يعطينا الإمكانية أن تكون لنا مع الله علاقة شخصية فريدة.*
*2- في حالة صلاح أدبي (البر وقداسة الحق) *
*خلقنا الله في حالة صلاح أخلاقي بمعنى أن أعماق قلوبنا تشتاق إلى البر وقداسة الحق، مدركين أن القانون الأدبي في جميع العلاقات الذي هو الحب هو الأصلح والأفضل لي كإنسان.*
*«وَتَتَجَدَّدُوا بِرُوحِ ذِهْنِكُمْ، وَتَلْبَسُوا الإِنْسَانَ الْجَدِيدَ الْمَخْلُوقَ بِحَسَبِ اللهِ فِي الْبِرِّ وَقَدَاسَةِ الْحَقِّ». (أف 4: 23، 24)*
*بحسب هذا الشاهد، الإنسان الجديد المخلوق والمعطى لنا في المسيح يشبه الإنسان الأول المخلوق على صورة الله، وكأن الله قد استعاد صلاح الإنسان الأول في الإنسان الجديد.*
*3- جعل له سلطان**اً**( على الخليقة المادية والبيولوجية)*
*الإنسان هو الكائن الوحيد الذي خلقه الله وأعطاه السلطان على سائر المخلوقات التي خلقها، لذلك فله تأثير هائل على الخليقة سواء بالسلب أو بالايجاب, فهو وكيل الله على الارض لكي يعملها ويصنعها, وعندما سقط الانسان ولم يستمر في خضوعه لله سقطت أيضاً الخليقة ولم يبقى للإنسان سلطاناً عليها.*
*«وَقَالَ اللهُ: «نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا، فَيَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ، وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ، وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، وَعَلَى جَمِيعِ الدَّبَّابَاتِ الَّتِي تَدِبُّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ». (تك 1: 26).*
*العلاقة بين الروح والنفس والجسد *
*يرسم الكثيرون العلاقة بين الروح والنفس والجسد بطرق مختلفة، ولكن نحن نفضل أن نرسمها كالتالي، وذلك حتى نُظهر ونؤكد على التداخل بينهم وعلى الجزء المشترك بينهم. وذلك لأن كلا النفس والجسد يؤثران في بعضهما البعض. وهذا ما يؤكده الطب النفسي، فالكثير من الأمراض التي تصيب الإنسان هي أمراض جسدية عضوية لها أصل نفسي *_*Psychosomatics*_* مثل القولون العصبي والعكس عندما نصاب بمرض عضوي لمدة طويلة ينعكس على الحالة النفسية بالإحباط والاكتئاب. أيضاً نجد أن كلا من الروح والنفس يؤثران في بعضهما البعض، فكثير من المشاكل الروحية التي نعاني منها ليست إلا أمراض نفسية والعكس، فمثلاً عندما يعاني أحدنا من صغر النفس نتيجة للكثير من الرسائل التي تحقر من إمكانيتانا وقدراتنا، فالنتيجة أن يحفر في أعماق هذا الشخص عدم إستحقاق لأي تقدير من الناس. وعندما يبدأ في علاقة حية مع الله تصاحبه نفس هذه الرسائل فيجد نفسه غير مستحق لمحبة ورحمة الله على الرغم من أن محبة الله ورحمته لا تؤسس على أساس إستحقاقنا لأننا كلنا في الموازين إلى فوق. والخبر الرائع الذي يخبرنا به الله هو أننا نستطيع أن نؤثر في النفس لتُشفى من كل جراحها عن طريق التأثير في الروح، وهذا هو صميم إرسالية المسيح لنا: "**رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ" (إش61: 1).** أيضاً نجد الجسد والروح مرتبطان ببعضهما البعض عن طريق النفس، فهي حلقة الوصل بينهما لأن الجسد مادي والروح ليست مادية، لذا، الطريقة المثلى لكي نربطهما معاً هو بخلق عنصر يقبل هذا المزيج والتي هي النفس. **ويظهر هذا التكوين الإلهي في الآيتين التاليتين: *
*- "وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ آدَمَ تُرَاباً مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَنَفَخَ فِي أَنْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ آدَمُ نَفْساً حَيَّةً**.**" (تك2: 7)*
*- "وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ نَفْسُهُ يُقَدِّسُكُمْ بِالتَّمَامِ. وَلْتُحْفَظْ رُوحُكُمْ وَنَفْسُكُمْ وَجَسَدُكُمْ كَامِلَةً بِلاَ لَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ**". **(1تس5: 23)*

*وإلى اللقاء في الفصل القادم لنبدأ معاً رحلة لفهم من هو الانسان؟*​


----------



## أَمَة (18 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع يا د فخري

لي أمل أن يقرأه الناس غير المؤمنين بالسيد يسوع المسيح الها ومخلصا لعله يسهل عليهم فهم محبة الله في خلقه للإنسان وعلاقة الإنسان بالله وسقوطه وما تلاه من عمل الله الخلاصي الذي تم في تجسد اقنوم الإبن وموته على الصليب وقيامته.

الرب يبارك خدمتك 
بإنتظار البقية

*يثبت للفائدة*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل اوى دكتور فخرى 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (30 يناير 2010)

أمة قال:


> موضوع رائع يا د فخري
> 
> لي أمل أن يقرأه الناس غير المؤمنين بالسيد يسوع المسيح الها ومخلصا لعله يسهل عليهم فهم محبة الله في خلقه للإنسان وعلاقة الإنسان بالله وسقوطه وما تلاه من عمل الله الخلاصي الذي تم في تجسد اقنوم الإبن وموته على الصليب وقيامته.
> 
> ...


شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (30 يناير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى دكتور فخرى
> ميرسى لك كتير
> المسيح معك ويباركك


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 فبراير 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع جميل وشرح اجمل
الرب يبارك حياتك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا دكتور 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا على الموضوع 
يستحق التقييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (7 فبراير 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> موضوع جميل وشرح اجمل
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> سلام المسيح مع الجميع


 


شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (7 فبراير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا دكتور
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ...


 

شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## مسرة (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا دكتور الموضوع مفيد و مسألة الروح والجسد والنفس هؤلاء الثلاثة يذكروني ب الثالوث الاقدس حيث انه ثلاثة في واحد اب وابن و روح القدس والروح والجسد والنفس  ايضا ثلاثة في واحد  وشكرا​


----------



## just member (7 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع فعلا اكثر من رائع يا دكتور
وانا استمتعت اكتير بقراءتة
كل الشكر الك
واحلى تقيم لحضرتك
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ويقدمك ديما بالخير

*​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (8 يونيو 2010)

مسرة قال:


> شكرا يا دكتور الموضوع مفيد و مسألة الروح والجسد والنفس هؤلاء الثلاثة يذكروني ب الثالوث الاقدس حيث انه ثلاثة في واحد اب وابن و روح القدس والروح والجسد والنفس ايضا ثلاثة في واحد وشكرا​


 شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## اني بل (8 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مهم ومميز ويستحق القراءة وان يكون مثبت
ربنا يباركك يامميز


----------



## Dr Fakhry (8 يونيو 2010)

اني بل قال:


> موضوع مهم ومميز ويستحق القراءة وان يكون مثبت
> ربنا يباركك يامميز


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (8 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> *موضوع فعلا اكثر من رائع يا دكتور*
> 
> *وانا استمتعت اكتير بقراءتة*
> *كل الشكر الك*
> ...


 شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

